# True story



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Mr. Grazinski purchased a brand new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On his first trip home, having driven onto the freeway, he set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the drivers seat to go into the back and make himself a cup of coffee. Not surprisingly, the R.V. left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Mr. Grazinski sued Winnebago for not advising him in the owner's manual that he couldn't actually do this. The jury awarded him $1,750,000 plus a new motor home. The company actually changed their manuals on the basis of this suit, just in case there were any other complete morons buying their recreation vehicles.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Only in America? :lol: :roll: :wink: 
I was on a site which was being very helpful to new comers, loads of advice about lengths, generators etc & with out changing step, advised you shouldn't carry an unregisted weapon, a shotgun in the wardrobe was all you'd need!
Balance, thats what you get in America, balance :sign3:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Seem to remember reading about this and I think he was an airline pilot (or retired), seems perfectly reasonable that a pilot should put things on autopilot to me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

